
Roadliners – A Short Documentary - DanBC
http://www.pretendlovers.co/roadliners
======
DanBC
Video submissions tend not to do well on HN. This one is short, but has an
extra challenge: they have strong Scottish accents.

I'm submitting this because it's an interesting look at people who put road
markings down and how they do it. There's a little bit of font work there. I
was interested to see that they did almost all of it freehand. I'd assumed
they had stencils.

